# **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available ****



## BestPriceCarParts.com (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com Forum Sponsor.
Shipping daily from locations all over USA and Canada.

Best Price Car Parts is proud to offer you the best quality auto parts available for the lowest price anywhere. We have stock replacement car parts for all vehicles. We carry only the highest quality stock replacement auto parts including Ernst German Made Exhaust, ANSA Exhaust, ATE Brake Parts, Bosch Stock Replacement Parts, Bosal Stock Replacement Exhaust Parts, Corteco Parts, Jurid Parts, KYB Stock Replacement Suspension Parts, TRW Parts, NGK Parts, FEBI Bilstein Parts, Graf Parts, Obtec Parts, Hella Parts, Wahler Parts, Contitech Parts, EMPI Parts, OEM VW/Audi Parts, Gemo Parts, Lemforder Parts, Meyle Parts, Sachs Parts, K&N Parts, Osram/Sylvania Parts, GKN Automotive Parts, Mahle Parts, Mann Parts, PBR Brake Parts, Denso Parts, Pagid Brake Parts, Weber Redline Parts and many more
Our company is committed to bringing our customers the best of the best in quality and price. At Best Price Car Parts we also offer a complete line of aftermarket and custom parts. For these parts you must phone 1-800-207-1367 for pricing. If you cannot find it on our web page please e-mail [email protected] or phone.


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (BestPriceCarParts.com)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (BestPriceCarParts.com)*


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*

Long Weekend YA YA


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Friday, Have a good weekend everyone














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

May I ask a question? Are you a WorldPac distributor? If so, which warehouses are you affiliated with? And any special discounts for Fourtitude or ACNA (Audi Club North America) members?


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (StormChaser)*

im sent


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Friday YAYA


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Friday


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Tuggle)*


----------



## chris53 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Friday


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Friday Bump, UFC Tomorrow YAYA


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## audi403 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_May I ask a question? Are you a WorldPac distributor? If so, which warehouses are you affiliated with? And any special discounts for Fourtitude or ACNA (Audi Club North America) members?

Well?


----------



## JettaSTR4 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: (audi403)*

somebody lock this pointless thread...


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (audi403)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi403* »_
Well?

Sorry, no additional discounts at this time.


----------



## JettaSTR4 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

then put it in the parts section where it belongs.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (JettaSTR4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaSTR4* »_somebody lock this pointless thread...

No can do, as a paying advertiser, he is allowed to post in here, and has also payed for the rights to do so.
Furthermore, you do not have to read this thread if it annoys you so much.


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (PerL)*

Thank you


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## audi403 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_*May I ask a question? Are you a WorldPac distributor? If so, which warehouses are you affiliated with?* And any special discounts for Fourtitude or ACNA (Audi Club North America) members?
 
Well?


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (audi403)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi403* »_ 
Well?

multiple, warehouses


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Tuggle)*


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

No free shipping over $50 like your competition?
This post will be deleted in 5,4,3,2.....


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_ No free shipping over $50 like your competition?
This post will be deleted in 5,4,3,2.....

like *some* competition - and our prices are cheaper so it works out


----------



## Tobias (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (Tuggle)*


----------



## Tobias (Mar 16, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif





















Merry Christmas





















http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Tobias (Mar 16, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif





















HAPPY NEW YEAR!!





















http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Snow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Auditrippin (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

U want my business? tell me the differance between the meyle and the moog ball joint for an 87.5 CGT. And why your moog is 14$ more expensive than the meyle. Im buying within the next week along with strut mounts, e-brake cables, and a power antenna.


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Auditrippin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Auditrippin* »_U want my business? tell me the differance between the meyle and the moog ball joint for an 87.5 CGT. And why your moog is 14$ more expensive than the meyle. Im buying within the next week along with strut mounts, e-brake cables, and a power antenna.

Difference between the 2 brands. Meyle makes a lot of OEM parts for Euro cars and is genreally made in europe and generally cost more. Moog Made in ?USA?? make after market parts etc. Why one cost more than the other why does Kraft Dinner cost more than store brand Mac and Cheese - who really knows. For our parts, if it cost us more, it cost you more. everything is on a basic cost plus mark-up.
if you have anymore questions please feel free to ask.


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Tobias)*

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

99% of the parts im looking for aren't even in stock. Stock more Audi 4000S parts and I will buy from you. I bought lots of parts for my Golfs/Jettas from you and it was great stuff, but it grinds my gears when I have to waste time requesting quotes for every part I need.
So let me tell you what I want. My pm wont work.
Front axles
ball joints - Front and rear
tie rods assemblies - front and rear
Bilstein struts - rear
Springs - rear
strut mounts - rear
all 4 wheel bearings
Sway bar bushings
control arms - front and rear
If you can PM me a price for all this I would be happy. I can receive pm's but I can't reply to them. All these for 84 Audi 4000S Quattro
Any chance of a deal on this?


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (mobile363)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mobile363* »_99% of the parts im looking for aren't even in stock. Stock more Audi 4000S parts and I will buy from you. I bought lots of parts for my Golfs/Jettas from you and it was great stuff, but it grinds my gears when I have to waste time requesting quotes for every part I need.
So let me tell you what I want. My pm wont work.
Front axles
ball joints - Front and rear
tie rods assemblies - front and rear
Bilstein struts - rear
Springs - rear
strut mounts - rear
all 4 wheel bearings
Sway bar bushings
control arms - front and rear
If you can PM me a price for all this I would be happy. I can receive pm's but I can't reply to them. All these for 84 Audi 4000S Quattro
Any chance of a deal on this?










That means that the part is out of stock and someone missed ordering more in. - you click "here" to request a quote. - It sends us an email to remind us to order it and we will respond to you to let you know whats going on with the part.

Front axles
on order check back in a week
ball joints - 
Front 
L on order 
R these are available on the website
http://catalog.worldpac.com/ma...LNHD3

rear
http://catalog.worldpac.com/ma...LNZIQ
tie rods assemblies - front 
L these are available on the website
http://catalog.worldpac.com/ma...LULLH
R
these are available on the website
and rear
these are available on the website
Bilstein struts - Inserts - rear
L3005-26623 - these are available on the website
Springs - rear
Not available from us.
strut mounts - rear
L3030-51922 these are available on the website
all 4 wheel bearings
Front
K8020-63398 these are available on the website
Rear
on order check back in a week
Sway bar bushings
L1050-82395
on order check back in a week
control arms - 
front 
L
L2000-22262 these are available on the website
R
L2000-22263 these are available on the website

rear
L
L2000-22262 these are available on the website
R
L2000-22263 these are available on the website

There are only 3 or 4 of these that are nto available on the site right now. 

The deal is if you order online you get a 30% discount from retail (which is the price that you see listed on the site) and free ground shipping on orders over $100 if you place your order one the website. Volume discounts are more for shops and they start at Purchase total of $5000 per year. - If you have any more questions please send an email or IM if it starts working.


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

I placed an order, but only front axles, fuel pump relay and rear struts. For now. There will be much more to come. Thanks man!


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (mobile363)*

no problem also if you need something you can also email me and it will come directly to me i am on email all day long. and when you click "here" to request a quote on the site it sends me an email right away with the part number and i check to see what up with the part and email you back to let you know as soon as i can.


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

question about rear tierods for my Audi
It says 
Note: Rear Left/Right (2 Req)
Rear Left/Right (2 Req)
The price, 110.99, is that per side? Or is it (110.99 x 2) + (110.99 x2). 
Your website owns by the way. These prices are insane compared to what local parts stores want to charge me








Also, for rear ball joints it says
Rear Axle
LT & RT
Then a price of 48.99
Is that per side or for both ball joints? 
Thanks


_Modified by mobile363 at 4:39 AM 6-19-2007_


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (mobile363)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mobile363* »_question about rear tierods for my Audi
It says 
Note: Rear Left/Right (2 Req)
Rear Left/Right (2 Req)
The price, 110.99, is that per side? Or is it (110.99 x 2) + (110.99 x2). 
Your website owns by the way. These prices are insane compared to what local parts stores want to charge me








Also, for rear ball joints it says
Rear Axle
LT & RT
Then a price of 48.99
Is that per side or for both ball joints? 
Thanks

_Modified by mobile363 at 4:39 AM 6-19-2007_

Everythign on the site is sold individually unless it says a pair which it normally says very clearly.
With regards to the tie rod. i think you should only have 2 on your car but you should chekc - one on the left and one on the right - check it out. so to me you would neev 2X110
the ball joints are sold each as well.


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: (Tuggle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tuggle* »_
Everythign on the site is sold individually unless it says a pair which it normally says very clearly.
With regards to the tie rod. i think you should only have 2 on your car but you should chekc - one on the left and one on the right - check it out. so to me you would neev 2X110
the ball joints are sold each as well.
well heres the picture of what the rear tierods look like








Assuming this picture has 2 tie rods in it(each tie rod is sort of like 2 tie rods put together). But yes, only one on each side. So what is seen in this picture is everything that is needed for rear tie rods. 
Sorry that it is not clear. But I assume you mean that 2 are required for the rear and not 2 per side? I would have emailed you, but perhaps others on here were confused like I was, I dont know?
Anyways, yea, i'll go ahead and order what I need tonight. Still waiting on my first order though. Hopefully it will be here soon.


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

2 req menas 2 per car - that is an old pic - it's confusing
front and rear view new pics have the rear view in a box
thats 1 tie rod you will need to order 110 x 2


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Tobias)*

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

Ahh the weekly bump.


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Cheers... Merry Christmas Eve!








30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Cheers... Happy New Years Eve!















30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## jasonbend79 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

Bump for Good Price on Audi parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com
**** WIPER BLADES 13"-24" $4.00 - ICON Blades $16 - ICON Clone $10 ****
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3808321


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com
**** WIPER BLADES 13"-24" $4.00 - ICON Blades $16 - ICON Clone $10 ****
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3808321


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com
**** WIPER BLADES 13"-24" $4.00 - ICON Blades $16 - ICON Clone $10 ****
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3808321


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com
**** WIPER BLADES 13"-24" $4.00 - ICON Blades $16 - ICON Clone $10 ****
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3808321


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Tuggle)*


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## dylan2187 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

ship to us? and do ya have a passenger side front half axle for an 85' audi 4000q?


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Dye-Lohn Nj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dye-Lohn Nj* »_ship to us? and do ya have a passenger side front half axle for an 85' audi 4000q?

yes we ship to you directly. You can view all the parts we carry on our website http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com and order online and get a 30% discount and free shipping
new axle is in stock $86
http://www.bestpricecarparts.c...de=PA


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (BestPriceCarParts.com)*

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (BestPriceCarParts.com)*

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------

